# Bluw or pink styro foam?



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

I know theres a difference between the pink and blue insulation foam, can someone tell me which ones better. My home depot is selling the pink foam for the same price as the blue at lowes, and I'm going out tomorrow night to pick it up! Which one!? which one!?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I thought that they are just different companies?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't think there is a difference. I've used both and they each have the same qualities. What price are you paying. We get the 4x8 sheets of 2 inch pink for about 18.00.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Ive used both and see no difference in them.
Ive asked my uncle(a carpenter) and he also believes they are the same product, but different companies which is why they are different colors.
For some reason, I like using the pink.
I know they are the same, but Ive convinced myself that I get better results with the pink.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Although Ive never used the blue, I bet that it's easier to cover with the paint over a darer color.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pink is made by Owens Corning 
Blue is made by Dow

Both are XPS Foam


Up in my neck of the wood its 18.00 for a 2x8 sheet of 1 inch


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm paying exactly 11.97 for a 3/4 inch 4x8 sheet. Thanks for the input guys. I thought they felt exactly the same when i tried to tell the difference. hahahaha.  I bought a sheet of the pink today. WOOT. As well as 10 pieces of pvc to get started on more gates. Verrryyyy excited for this weekends projects. Pictures will be here soooonnn.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I think the difference between the pink and blue is just diff. manufacturers. I do know that with the blue there is a difference between diff. types of blue insulation. The DOW Wallmate or Cladmate have a compression strength rated at 16 psi while the Styrofoam SM type is denser and has a compression strength of 30 psi. I've used both successfully but the SM type is stronger than the other - it's also more expensive.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I actually prefer the blue type, if only from an asthetic perspective. Over the years, tombstones get kicked around, branches fall on them, the paint will start to flake off, I've even had cats use them for a scratching post. Eventually you wind up with pink showing through (not very scary), the blue is a bit easier to touch up.


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

I've seen on tv people at universal island excape using blue foam to form buildings. Then they sprayed some sort of cement to make the structure perminate.


----------

